# More money wasted



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/4936797-155/utah-groups-pushing-greater-local-control

BGF wants $2 million more.....tell me again what we get from this Mr. Noel.....oh you can't answer in detail?..... I mean really, couldn't we be fighting phrag or funding important projects that are much more needed than keeping Ryan Benson in a job and covering legal costs of politicians that break the law?

A direct quote of Mike Noel on being asked when proposing to give $2 million more to BGF:

"Some of these matters are sensitive. This is not something to be discussed in public. I think we got our money's worth. I really do,"

So $5 million wasted dollars of taxpayer money shouldn't be discussed? And not even when you're asking for $2 million more? We can't even discuss what we've got from wasting $5 million? How **** ridiculous.

Maybe Mike Noel needs a few phone calls from sportsmen on this issue:

Cell phone: 435-616-5603
Work Phone: 435-644-3996

Email:[email protected]


----------

